# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kush me ndihmon me gjet disa emra te bukur !!!

## dennis-i

Pershendetje te gjitheve do doja te kerkoja mendimin tuaj per disa emra ju pelqejne ti shkruani ketu  :buzeqeshje:  !!! 


Ju Flm !!! 


Gjithe te mirat me respekt dennis !!!

----------


## [Perla]

Po me çfare rasti te duhen ? Emra femrash apo meshkujsh ? Shqipetare apo te huaje ?

Specifikoji keto  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

me cfare germe duhet te filloj

----------


## dennis-i

Emra meshkujsh moj se e kam djal :P !!! 

Ska rendesi Germa mjafton qe emri te jet i bukur !!!  :buzeqeshje: 


Flm  Ciao Ciao

----------


## Il Cavalliere

Atrias

Luan

Ilir

----------


## [Perla]

Epo ne nga ta dinim qe e kishe djale ti  :ngerdheshje: 

Dhe nje gje tjeter do pyes une  :ngerdheshje:  Emrat te jene shqiptare apo te huaj ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maxhuni

*Asllan Manushaqe 
Islam Sabrie
Arid  Hanife
Kadri Sutkie*

----------


## Bl3ri

Gojart
Korab
Drenas
Leart
Butrint

Lenarta
Blerina
Erleta
Drenusha
Njomeza

----------


## flutura3105

Liburn
Kaon
Triumf
Daors

----------


## Alma07

Alesio
Alexsander

----------


## TikTak

xhemile shkurt xhemi modhern hahahahahahaha
xhevrije 
bedrije bedrana


hahahahahahahahahahhahaha

----------


## dennis-i

Perla nuk ka rendesi vetem te jene emra te vecante !!! 

Gjith te mirat !!! Ciao Ciao  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## [LoTi]

ADOLFO, AURELIO, BORIS, BRAYAN, DARIO. Besoj te te pelqejn. Dhe me jet te gjat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ergi Kejsi Uendi Irna Sindi Sara Klaudjo Rajni  Griselda.Po deshe me, me thuaj.

----------


## Gloria83

Disa nga emrat qe me pelqejne per djem jane :
Samuel *- eshte shume i vecante dhe i bukur. 
Elsion- Eshte emer tipik .
Flavio - Emer italian 
Justian- Kete se kam degjuar po me tingellon bukur. 
Ernest- me pelqen si emer .ose Hermes .

----------


## A_Tilda

Kristofor
Alfons
Francesk
Marvin
Jeton

----------


## strange

Alban
Dardan
Ilirian

----------


## xlindax

*Erick
Niko
Gabriele 
Tommaso
...disa nga emrat qe x mua jan te bukur..^^*

----------


## King_Arthur

*meqe pashe kete teme dhe une dua disa emra vajzash per nje muaj behem baba 

te jene emra te huaj dhe te fillojne me shkronjen L.

ps: denis me fal qe ju bashkova dhe une temes tende besoj se nuk e ke problem .*

----------


## saura

Mua per vete jo per tu bere moraliste do te pelqenin emra shqiptar ,o te fiseve ilire o te tanishem version modern ,psh Besfort,Sidrit;Jamarber,Eugen(emer i nje fisi ilir)jJon etj

----------

